# Constant linking to off-site



## Erethzium (Jan 21, 2014)

It seems that with all the butthurt and drama and mass exodus, many artists are starting to do this thing where instead of posting their art on FA, they post a cropped image of it and link to the full image on Weasyl.

Can we like...outlaw this crap? Isn't it technically advertisement?

I can certainly understand having your art on one more than one site, but teasing one site with cropped images and telling your watchers to go to another site if they want to see the full image is quite a dick move.


----------



## Charrio (Jan 21, 2014)

Erethzium said:


> It seems that with all the butthurt and drama and mass exodus, many artists are starting to do this thing where instead of posting their art on FA, they post a cropped image of it and link to the full image on Weasyl.
> 
> Can we like...outlaw this crap? Isn't it technically advertisement?
> 
> I can certainly understand having your art on one more than one site, but teasing one site with cropped images and telling your watchers to go to another site if they want to see the full image is quite a dick move.



I have to disagree here, It's like when artists post link images for their websites or comics, some don't even do that when they leave leaving fans and watchers wondering.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 21, 2014)

Erethzium said:


> It seems that with all the butthurt and drama and mass exodus, many artists are starting to do this thing where instead of posting their art on FA, they post a cropped image of it and link to the full image on Weasyl.
> 
> Can we like...outlaw this crap? Isn't it technically advertisement?



Yes, please make this against the rules... Because it can't POSSIBLY backfire.  No chance, no how.  Seriously, what could POSSIBLY go wrong?

Infact, FA already started by booting out staff who also worked for Weasyl, why not ban USERS for having Weasyl accounts too?


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 21, 2014)

AshleyAshes said:


> Yes, please make this against the rules... Because it can't POSSIBLY backfire.  No chance, no how.  Seriously, what could POSSIBLY go wrong?
> 
> Infact, FA already started by booting out staff who also worked for Weasyl, why not ban USERS for having Weasyl accounts too?


Let's also carpet ban everyone who posts in journals that mention Weasyl, just to be sure. You never know where the enemy is hiding. Could be the Vietcong. Who knows?


----------



## BRN (Jan 21, 2014)

AshleyAshes said:


> Yes, please make this against the rules... Because it can't POSSIBLY backfire.  No chance, no how.  Seriously, what could POSSIBLY go wrong?
> 
> Infact, FA already started by booting out staff who also worked for Weasyl, why not ban USERS for having Weasyl accounts too?


what are you even trying to achieve anymore

--------

Anyway,
Two things, really; FA sets a limit on the resolution of uploaded images that is lower than other art sites. Linking to those sites isn't anything to do with advertising them, it's about publicising where their audience can find higher-resolution versions.

Second thing is that FA's got rules in the AUP that some other sites don't. If an artist draws something that's against FA's AUP, they may still want to show it off to their FA userbase.


----------



## Erethzium (Jan 21, 2014)

AshleyAshes said:


> Infact, FA already started by booting out staff who also worked for Weasyl, why not ban USERS for having Weasyl accounts too?



This isn't about Weasyl. This is about artists being dicks and teasing people with cropped images, saying "go to this other site if you want to see the full image!".



BRN said:


> Linking to those sites isn't anything to do with advertising them, it's about publicising where their audience can find higher-resolution versions.



...No? Not at all? Today and yesterday, at least six or seven artists on my watchlist have migrated to Weasyl, and are now posting cropped images to FA, explicitly saying "go to Weasyl for full image" and linking to it.

"cropped" as in, cutting out half of the image, not downsizing it.

It has nothing to do with resolution.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 21, 2014)

Erethzium said:


> This isn't about Weasyl. This is about artists being dicks and teasing people with cropped images, saying "go to this other site if you want to see the full image!".



Oh well? I'm pretty sure artists can do what they want. Either go to the other site or deal with it.


----------



## BRN (Jan 21, 2014)

Erethzium said:


> ...No? Not at all? Today and yesterday, at least six or seven artists on my watchlist have migrated to Weasyl, and are now posting cropped images to FA, explicitly saying "go to Weasyl for full image" and linking to it.
> 
> "cropped" as in, cutting out half of the image, not downsizing it.
> 
> It has nothing to do with resolution.


 Oh, man, see - - with your recent edits, now I understand where you're coming from.

 Sometimes it's about the AUP, but when it isn't, it's a protest movement which is... weird. Unfortunately, that frustration is why the protest sometimes works. 

 I think the artist expects that when you see the new site, you'll be so shocked with amazement that you'll have no choice but to stick around and patronise the new site... 

 ... which is kind of exactly what pop-up adverts for porn sites were trying to do like ten years ago, and that sure as hell didn't work. It's self-harm for principle's sake on the artist's behalf. 


 But it's hard to get too frustrated when, if you do whatever you need to do to sign up to the other site, the image is just an extra click or two away. The artist is still working hard to produce the art that you love - so don't be to resentful about indulging them in their pride for a few extra clicks. It's not too big a deal.


----------



## Etiainen (Jan 21, 2014)

Effective Feb 1st: Anyone with a Weasly account is getting banned.

Wish granted.


----------



## Shiekra Tora (Jan 21, 2014)

See, you're making this HUGE thing about people linking to off-site stuff, but yet when we had that huge outage a month or 2 ago, TONS of people were saying that having only one site for business is stupid and they should branch out.

So... yea this is just silly.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jan 21, 2014)

There are no current plan to make any rules against "teasers" provided they otherwise follow the AUP. I realize that there may be a large volume of them going up right now, and that you may find it frustrating, and I sympathize. However...



BRN said:


> Second thing is that FA's got rules in the AUP that some other sites don't. If an artist draws something that's against FA's AUP, they may still want to show it off to their FA userbase.



Posting cropped images and linking to content that's not in line with FA's AUP _is_ actually against AUP in itself, as an attempt to deliberately circumvent site rules.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 21, 2014)

Etiainen said:


> Effective Feb 1st: Anyone with a Weasly account is getting banned.
> 
> Wish granted.



Good thing I don't have a Weasly account ;3


----------



## thoron (Jan 21, 2014)

What's the big deal about Weasly anyway? I've been there and its alright, but I'm not wow'd by it. Anyway, I personally have no issue with artist posting a cropped comic and directing others to the comic site. However it is a royal dick move to use such a tactic to try and force others onto another art site just see your work. Post a journal if you want people to follow but don't post a teaser image then tell them they have to register for another site to see it.


----------



## Etiainen (Jan 22, 2014)

thoron said:


> What's the big deal about Weasly anyway?



Pretty sure it's just Neer being mad about the whole "FenderBender" thing.

That and Weasly ended up taking all of FA's half-decent admins.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 22, 2014)

the commies are taking away our freedom



Etiainen said:


> Pretty sure it's just Neer being mad about the whole "FenderBender" thing.
> 
> That and Weasly ended up taking all of FA's half-decent admins.



i saw fay on the staff list and smiled because fay is a cool cat


----------



## thoron (Jan 22, 2014)

Etiainen said:


> Pretty sure it's just Neer being mad about the whole "FenderBender" thing.
> 
> That and Weasly ended up taking all of FA's half-decent admins.



By big deal I mean why do people keep making it out to be a great site? Functionally its like FA with folders but with a browse system that isn't as good.


----------



## Etiainen (Jan 22, 2014)

Do I look like I use Weasyl? Your guess is as good as mine.

I'm too busy chilling at GreenReaper's site.


----------



## Socks the Fox (Jan 22, 2014)

thoron said:


> By big deal I mean why do people keep making it out to be a great site? Functionally its like FA with folders but with a browse system that isn't as good.



The key things I think of is that there is active development, so your suggestions for improvement are more likely to actually happen, and the staff there is cool and participates in the community for more than just damage control.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 22, 2014)

Etiainen said:


> Do I look like I use Weasyl? Your guess is as good as mine.
> 
> I'm too busy chilling at GreenReaper's site.



Inkbunny...........................?????????????????????


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 22, 2014)

I honestly have no problem with artists doing that. Some artists are linking to their webcomics for example and that works for me as well because the original file is just one click away.
In fact, I wish more artists who make the move to Weayl would do this! I do have a weayl account, I just don't want to actively use that site. If the image is just one click away (with the added bonus that Weasyl allows higher resolutions that FA) I am fine with that.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 22, 2014)

I suspect that having watchers get fed up with seeing cropped images could possibly backfire on some people. I hope it does, at least. It's a pretty silly resistance movement that's annoying.


----------



## Kayla (Jan 23, 2014)

Erethzium said:


> It seems that with all the butthurt and drama and mass exodus, many artists are starting to do this thing where instead of posting their art on FA, they post a cropped image of it and link to the full image on Weasyl.
> 
> Can we like...outlaw this crap? Isn't it technically advertisement?
> 
> I can certainly understand having your art on one more than one site, but teasing one site with cropped images and telling your watchers to go to another site if they want to see the full image is quite a dick move.



Just unwatch them if it bothers you.


----------



## thoron (Jan 23, 2014)

Kayla said:


> Just unwatch them if it bothers you.



Its a catch 22 of sorts, you watch the artist cause you like his or her work but at the same time its annoying dealing with such advertisemnts.

--------

As a whole I can respect an artist far more and be much more likely to follow them if they just post a journal and or submission stating that thier moving. This posting of cropped thumbnail imagines is really just a childish attempt at having it both ways. Why waste time even making a special thumbnails just to post on FA is you don't want to use the site?


----------



## Etiainen (Jan 23, 2014)

thoron said:


> Why waste time even making a special thumbnails just to post on FA is you don't want to use the site?



Because it makes them feel more important, and that their decision is more justified.


----------



## Kayla (Jan 23, 2014)

thoron said:


> Its a catch 22 of sorts, you watch the artist cause you like his or her work but at the same time its annoying dealing with such advertisemnts.
> 
> --------
> 
> As a whole I can respect an artist far more and be much more likely to follow them if they just post a journal and or submission stating that thier moving. This posting of cropped thumbnail imagines is really just a childish attempt at having it both ways. Why waste time even making a special thumbnails just to post on FA is you don't want to use the site?



Ultimately you have two to three choices. You can put up with the cropped thumbnails if you don't want to move over to the site they're linking to in order to see the full image, make an account on that site to get the full image, or just unwatch the artist if it's that much of an inconvenience, or irritating to you. Whether or not it is 'childish', the artist created it, so they can do what they see fit with their art.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 24, 2014)

The only time I do care about those off site linking is when those people are being idiots and forgetting that FA said "No linking off site to cub porn"


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 24, 2014)

Etiainen said:


> Because it makes them feel more important, and that their decision is more justified.


Don't forget the fact that they still want to get those delicious views and favorites and watches from FA, whether they've "quit" FA or not.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 24, 2014)

Why not just leave FA and join Weasyl and watch them there? 
Problem solved.


----------

